# Can i feed my hedgehog nutrient blocks?



## nicholasi (Aug 5, 2009)

Is it okay to feed my hedgehog nurtirent blocks?
I just got a hedgehog and I used to have a rat which I fed these nutrient blocks that are good for it and I was woundering if itd be okay to feed them to my hedgehog.

This is what the package says:
Forti diet pro health
With dha omega 3 
Supports heart, brain and visual functions
House rat and hamster


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

The nutrient block is for rodents, not insectivores. No, you can NOT feed it to a hedgehog.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

hedgehogs are not rodents and need to be cared for, and fed, completely differently. Hedgehogs should be fed high quality, low protien, cat food. Hedgehog foods that are sold in pet stores are not good for hedgehogs and some are even dangerous. Its good you asked here before feeding the blocks to your hedgehog. You might want to read over the forum as much as possible so you can learn to best take care of you new friend.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

As previously stated, absolutely NOT. I do hope you know hedgies are not rodents... a hedgie couldn't physically eat lab blocks anyhow, they'd have to bite at them like you would a giant ice block.

Lab blocks are basically ground soy and corn, which is the opposite of what hedgies need.


----------



## nicholasi (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you guys! I'm not quite sure, i should of researched more before buying one, but i will be looking around this blog alot.


----------

